

Eric 'ESR' Raymond Philly JUG presentation - fecak
http://youtu.be/1b17ggwkR60

======
commandar
I'm honestly not sure how I feel about his argument that the GPL is no longer
needed. While I'm more sympathetic with BSD licensing now than I was 10 years
ago, I do think that the GPL still makes a lot of sense for infrastructure-
type projects.

My gut feeling is that his position that the existence of the internet makes
concerns about the whims of any given legal jurisdiction irrelevant is more
than a bit naive.

~~~
gonzo
I think his problem with the GPL is that it allows "open source" project
owners to constructively restrict commercial use (by offering a separatel-
licensed (non-GPL) version.)

I also openly question the truth of his statement that he was an early reader
of the JVM specification.

~~~
jiggy2011
I have no idea , but one of ESR's favorite topics of conversation seems to be
bigging up how important he thinks he is.

~~~
fecak
I assume you watched the video? (I recorded and posted it) Personally, I
actually thought he was pretty modest overall. He did mention his academic
background and 'hacker credentials' when he was discussing functional
programming languages and Haskell in particular, but other than that I didn't
think he came across like he was promoting himself. I've been running this
users' group for 12 years and I've seen much bigger egos from people who
didn't have ESR's credentials.

